# re registration requirements for eu travel?



## 118206 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there,
We are seriously considering purchasing a motorhome in early 2009 and will be free to travel continuously for about the next 12 months or more, stopping with family in the Uk now and then for short periods. We are resident in Spain but would NOT be travelling with the motorhome in Spain, but through other EU countries. We both are British but have Spanish / EU driving licences. Would we be better off travelling to Germany to buy a motorhome, and , if so, do we need to re register this motorhome in a particular country - even though we will be continously on the move through Europe and will not be bringing the motorhome back to Spain? Or can we simply purchase in the Uk or Germany and travel around without reregistration in any particular country? 

We would really appreciate any info or advice on this matter - thanks!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

AFAIK the only legal way to do this is to register the vehicle in your country of main residence where you must comply with the local laws regarding road licence, insurance, MOT/TUV testing etc. If you're in compliance within your country of residence you may then travel within the EU legally.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If at all poss register in the UK and ins/mot etc.It will cost a fortune to register in Spain and will take months.
If most of your funds are in € then it will probably pay you to buy in Germany and you will have a much greater choice than Spain.
If your funds are in Pounds then I would take a hard look at the exchange rate at the moment it is 85P to the €.2 years ago we bought in Germany and imported into Spain but with economic climate as it is today I would not do it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

You've posted the same question on another thread, which I've answered. It's never a good idea to punt the same question twice, as repliers don't see other repliers' posts. The Mods may want to combine them.

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> You've posted the same question on another thread


I don't think so Dougie. :?

Similar theme yes - but different questions, this one related to registering a M/H and the other relating to EU driving licenses.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hogan it does not take months to register a german vehicle in Spain. Takes a few days and costs around 600 euros. Road tax (Suma) and MOT (ITV) is cheaper in Spain and as they live in Spain will not have the expense of travelling to the UK once a year for the MOT
Waz


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

My understanding is that you don't have to be resident in a country to register it there. You do need an address in the country concerned but this can be a friend or relative etc.
If you stay in any country within the EU for more than 6 months you are supposed to register the vehicle in that country if you want to continue your stay.
Most insurance companies require a "local" address to issue insurance against. Again, it doesn't have to be any sort of official address as long as the post will get to you.
AFIK a German TUF lasts for two years whereas the Spanish one is annual like the UK but check that out - I may well have got those the wrong way round.  
The Germans are quite quick about registration. The French take forever.
Regards
Patrick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> My understanding is that you don't have to be resident in a country to register it there. You do need an address in the country concerned but this can be a friend or relative etc.


That's probably true Patrick, problem comes if an offence is committed involving the vehicle. The prosecution would be sent to the registered address which may cause some rather unpleasant problems with whoever allowed the address to be used in good faith.

I think you're probably correct on the other points too.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Utter rubbish ! You can not get the matriculation for a German Import in days , because its German, it does not have a reg no After 15 days as the German export plate expires, you can get temp plates .300€ but to get full registration will take months (6) and 2000€ .If you are Spanish residents you no longer reside in the uk, this means you lose some of your rights, If you live in any EU state you do not have to become a resident, you should register it in you country of residence,


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

waz said:


> Hogan it does not take months to register a german vehicle in Spain. Takes a few days and costs around 600 euros. Road tax (Suma) and MOT (ITV) is cheaper in Spain and as they live in Spain will not have the expense of travelling to the UK once a year for the MOT
> Waz


Try it yourself then and let me know how you get on.€200 suma €100 itv
plus import duty anything between 10% and 20% depends where you are registering it.If over 3500kg you cannot import it.Plus the cost of person who will do the paper work.
Nothing takes a few days in Spain,try living here its not the same as coming here for a holiday.It took me 2 years to tax my car.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*EU registrations*

 Ciao tutti,
quite right Hogan.
Same applies to Italy.
Never yet met anyone who has successfully registered a RHD UK vehicle in Italy. 
I certainly haven't, in some cases after trying over a 3 or 4 year period!
Have been trying with a LHD vehicle (camper) but have now given up.
The expense/paperwork just not worth it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I have imported 2 new Motorhomes from Germany to Spain when the pound was strong it made good sense now?????
1.You can get a temporary plate ( green) in 48 hours the permenent registration about 8/10 weeks.
2.You can not registar a RHD drive motorhome in spain must be LHD
3.Spain will only accept pan european Certificate of Conformity(CoC)
few if any motorhomes have pan european CoC
4.If no CoC the vehicle will have to have Homocalisation which cost about 1700 euros to obtain permanent registration.
5.You will have to pay Spnish import duty 12% of invoice value.
6. You will need to prove VAT has been paid on the vehicle or pay in Spain 16%.
7.The vehicle will need an ITV test similar to MOT.(even if new)
8. You would be wise to employ an agent for the process about 600/700 euros.
So if it's convenient for you registar in GB best solution if the vehicle was purchased in Germany of Europe some small mods will be necessary for UK reg.
Colin Frier


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Patrick_Phillips said:


> The Germans are quite quick about registration.


True. It only takes one or two hours, of which the most is spent waiting in the queue... :wink: That is, if you have all the paperwork ready, "TÜV" technical examination done *and* a registered place of residence in Germany. Without the latter: No chance!



Patrick_Phillips said:


> My understanding is that you don't have to be resident in a country to register it there. You do need an address in the country concerned but this can be a friend or relative etc.


Wrong. An address with friends is not enough, you have to register at the local authorities. _Registration_ of course does not mean citizenship, but the authorities require not only a valid address, but also a written confirmation of your landlord, should you not own the place.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*re registration requirements for eu*

So much for EU harmony. 
Will we ever see the original idea of freedom of movement within EU states come to fruition??
I doubt I will live that long, even in France.

Ray.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Lived in Onil for 5 years only moved from Spain a few months ago. My mate got a German van and 2 weeks for bring it from Germany had it fully serviced, tow bar fitted, ITV and on the road in under 2 weeks. This was done at Torrevieja. Total cost to the gestora was just over 500 euros.
Waz


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*import*

Waz

They must of paid the 12% tax as well, you have to, to register, thats why we registered our LHD in Uk, but bearing in mind its illegal to stay in Spain for more than 6 months, you can stay aug to aug but that takes your 6 months from each year.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

My friend made no mention of 12.5% tax. He told me that the total he paid was the 500 euros on top of the price he paid for the van in Germany
Waz


----------

